# Motor Guide XI3



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking into getting a xi3. If I get the gps will the trolling motor spot lock and track on a straight line?


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Xi3 Wireless Freshwater 70lb 60" with Sonar


A long day of fishing can be hard work. But Xi3 is proof it doesn’t have to be. Wireless control and optional GPS capabilities are ready right out of the box. Innovative SecureStep stowing and deploying means you can save your energy for fighting fish, rather than fighting your trolling motor...




shop.motorguide.com





Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you have to get the Xi5 for the anchor mode. The addition of the GPS feature for the Xi3 will cost you the same .


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> I think you have to get the Xi5 for the anchor mode. The addition of the GPS feature for the Xi3 will cost you the same .


Thanks


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It does everything the Xi5 does including anchoring, tracking, routing, etc. only difference is voltage and thrust.


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

That is how I was reading it, but wasn't sure. I only need the Pinpoint GPS correct? I don't need the sonar?


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I stand corrected, the Xi3 is essentially a 12 volt version of the Xi5. A couple of hundred bucks less than the 5 too. I've had my Xi5 for about 5 years now and its been flawless. Use it one time and you'll wonder why you tortured yourself controlling the boat. Well worth the $$


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Musky 44,
I'm not sure now if you have that option without looking but can tell you if you run a front unit it's well worth it. Just plug it in and your off.. easy peasy It's a great unit.. totally problem free.


----------

